# Mt. Everest



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2007)

A panoramic view from the summit of the Mt. Everest:

[video=youtube;Q9dHML7oadU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9dHML7oadU[/video]


----------



## Davidius (Dec 8, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## mr_burns (Dec 8, 2007)

The irony is that I'm a rock climber _and_ scared of heights... just watching that video made my palms sweat and heart beat faster. I love IT!

Amazing view!


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 8, 2007)

Ed Viestures has climbed 14 of the worlds tallest mountains without supplemental oxygen. He's summited everest 6 times. Ed Viesturs - Ed Viesturs

If you have the time and 60k you can hire a climbing guide to take you up Everest. Mountain Madness

There's alot of controversy that surrounds climbing companies taking people up the mountain on supplemental oxygen. Most of the pros and orthodox climbers think no supplemental oxygen (Except in emergencies) should be used to climb these high peaks.

There are several reasons why.
1. There's a tremendous amount of waste on the mountain.





2. People are climbing the mountain who have no idea what their doing.
3. Climbing the mountain has become too commercialized.

Most of these concerns are egitimate. Check out what happened in 1996 on the mountain.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2007)

Yep, Jon Kraukauer's _Into Thin Air_ is a fascinating account of what happened in 1996.


----------

